# Siamese fighting fish will not eat



## Hannahpickles (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, hoping you can share some advice!
I've had my male Siamese fighting fish for approximately 1-2 months. He is in a 19L fluval chi tank (new model) with no other fish. Places to hide, silk plant leaves to rest on and a small heater which keeps the tank at approx 26 degrees celcius. He has been very healthy until the last week where he is refusing to eat. Day 1 he took the food into his mouth and immediately spat it out, he did this repeatedly. Days 2, 3 and 4 he has not even bothered putting the food in his mouth, just ignored it. He still appears active (as much as these slow fish are) and comes to the front of the tank to greet me when I enter the room.
To look at him I would say he doesn't look any different than usual, doesn't appear to be pale, no unusual speckles or spots, no damage to his fins or anything weird that I can see. 
However, I noticed yesterday that he does appear to have something's small, white and stringy hanging out of him between his fins on his underbelly - my boyfriend has told me that it's where the fish poos from (I hadn't even realised it was so high up his underbelly, presumed it would be closer to his tail) and that if it's white and stringy it could indicate the fish has worms - does anyone here have any suggestions or can confirm if what I've said sounds likely? He has never had anything stringy coming from him before, it's always been a clean break it seems! 
The only recent difference in the tank is I have had a diatom outbreak, though apparently quite a mild case, so a brown algae type stuff has appeared on some of the gravel and the ornament, I don't know if this would make any difference to the levels in the tank.
I either think I need to get Mr Fish (he doesn't have a name, you could help me with that too if you like!) treated for worms or test the levels in the water to see if something's off - any advice would be appreciated though, as this is my first fish and I'd like him to be happy and healthy  thank you.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Are you feeding him flakes? none of my past Siamese Fighters would eat flake. Like you say, they would take it in then immediately spit it out in disgust. I fed mine on a mixture of freeze dried foods (bloodworm, daphnia, tubiflex, etc.) and TetraFreshDelica sachets.


----------



## Hannahpickles (Sep 8, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Are you feeding him flakes? none of my past Siamese Fighters would eat flake. Like you say, they would take it in then immediately spit it out in disgust. I fed mine on a mixture of freeze dried foods (bloodworm, daphnia, tubiflex, etc.) and TetraFreshDelica sachets.


Yes I am feeding him on Beta flakes I think, ones which Maidenhead Aquatic centre (where I got him from) said was the best one for him - essentially made for those kinds of fish. Has flakes and the teensiest tiniest dried shrimpy looking things in it.
It did cross my mind about him just not liking the food, yet I have had him for about 2 months and he has always gobbled this same stuff up, it's only the last 4 days (today will be the 5th without food if he doesn't eat again)


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hannahpickles said:


> Yes I am feeding him on Beta flakes I think, ones which Maidenhead Aquatic centre (where I got him from) said was the best one for him - essentially made for those kinds of fish. Has flakes and the teensiest tiniest dried shrimpy looking things in it.
> It did cross my mind about him just not liking the food, yet I have had him for about 2 months and he has always gobbled this same stuff up, it's only the last 4 days (today will be the 5th without food if he doesn't eat again)


He is probably bored of it. Siamese are funny characters. Try him on something else.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

They like variety - try him with some frozen daphnia, bloodworm or brine shrimp (not a whole cube though as it's too much - cut a bit off a cube and then defrost in a jug of tank water before feeding).

Another trick you can try is to crush a clove of garlic and add it, with the juices, to the tank, leave it overnight then remove. He probably won't eat the garlic, but the juices will help to stimulate the appetite.

He may just be old, though  Bettas have quite a short lifespan, and they're often getting on a bit already by the time they're sold.


----------



## Hannahpickles (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you both for your advice. I am able to get to the aquatics shop on Tuesday evening... Will he be ok until then? I don't want him to starve to death!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

He should be fine, they can go for up to 2 weeks without food.


----------



## Hannahpickles (Sep 8, 2013)

NaomiM said:


> He should be fine, they can go for up to 2 weeks without food.


Ahh, thank you! I'm so glad I've discovered these forums


----------

